# Anyone used API Root Tabs?



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

I just put some API Root Tabs in my 29-gallon tank to help my swordplant. In the past, my swords kept getting smaller and smaller, each set of leaves shorter than the previous ones, and finally petered out. Would these root tabs help? I was surprised that these tabs have 3 percent nitrogen (don't the fish supply that?) and 5 percent iron (is that a lot?) Also have 1 percent phospate and 1 percent potassium. It doesn't list any other micros.

I have a plain gravel substrate with a little laterite, and a 40-watt regular flourescent light.

I would be interested in your experience with these root tabs. Could it harm the fish or cause trouble if it gets into the water column?

Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jaybird002,

Swords and Crypts are heavy root feeders. I find I have the most success with these species dosing regular fertilizer in the water column and using root tabs. I use Seachem Flourish Tabs but any of them that have macro and micro nutrients are good.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

jaybird002 said:


> 40-watt regular flourescent light.
> Thanks.


Im pretty confident that is your problem.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I use osmocote plus for my crypt plants. They have macros and a whole bunch of micros. I just drop them in and then shove them into the gravel next to the plants with a chopstick. They are slow release and I haven't noticed any water param fluctuations from them.
Swords will also shrink up after awhile if the substrate gets too acidic. You shouldn't have that problem with straight gravel though.


----------



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

jaybird002 said:


> I just put some API Root Tabs in my 29-gallon tank to help my swordplant. In the past, my swords kept getting smaller and smaller, each set of leaves shorter than the previous ones, and finally petered out. Would these root tabs help? I was surprised that these tabs have 3 percent nitrogen (don't the fish supply that?) and 5 percent iron (is that a lot?) Also have 1 percent phospate and 1 percent potassium. It doesn't list any other micros.
> 
> I have a plain gravel substrate with a little laterite, and a 40-watt regular flourescent light.
> 
> ...


Yes if you only have a 1 bulb T8 light, then this is less than low light and you need more.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i used root tabs about two weeks ago, API brand, and now i see two flower thingys coming out so it must have liked it!!


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Franco said:


> I use osmocote plus for my crypt plants. They have macros and a whole bunch of micros. I just drop them in and then shove them into the gravel next to the plants with a chopstick. They are slow release and I haven't noticed any water param fluctuations from them.
> Swords will also shrink up after awhile if the substrate gets too acidic. You shouldn't have that problem with straight gravel though.


Hi, I too, use osmocote plus as DYI root tabs.
I was just reading on another forum that some believe the life of the osmocote plus utilized as a submerged substrate fertilizer is only a month.

"Osmocote plus is not heat activated, but temperature dependent(this is relative to moisture, as well...) It is also a membrane designed for dry sometimes wet(like a pot that is watered) use, not constant submersion. Osmocote that is rated for 6 months of use in dry soil will last less than 1 month in aquarium settings. "
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/120873-fs-osmocote-plus-capsules.html

Now, I am wondering what the proper dosing strategy would be.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

40-watt regular flourescent light.

You need more light!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I ran my 29gal with 65W CF lighting, dosing nothing but API root tabs and a little excel when I remembered and felt like it.

Did not have algae issues.

Plants were healthy and propagating, but did not have tremendous growth in that time, with the exception of the windelov and java ferns, the rotala grew decently as well, but was a solid green.

My C. Wendtii was the one that really did the propagating, but it never reached a good height.

I ran my tank like this for about a year with no problems before deciding I wanted to start dosing ferts and really get the plants going.

As always your experience may vary.


----------

